# Vortex scopes



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Recivied the vortex crossfire 2 1/2 x 10 x 50 with V-Brite Ill Rec., DOT CROSS HAIR scope today. 159.00 shipped from Optic Best Buy.com---I'm going to like this scope cause I love cross hairs and DOT--Let you know what I think of it once its mounted and sighted in SB check'em out at OpticsBest Buy.com


----------



## youngdon

How is the glass on that SB?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

YD great glass --Clear right to the edge---mounted it yesterday on my 225 win m-70--11 light settings--lite red dot in the low light--tryed it last evening but no takers all I seen was fresh back straps just call in a whitetail doe---I already really like this scope----SB


----------



## Mattuk

SB do they do a fixed power?


----------



## youngdon

It does not appear that they do from a quick glance at their site.


----------



## Mattuk

I was being lazy, thank you Don!


----------



## youngdon

I got your back !


----------



## ebbs

Mattuk said:


> SB do they do a fixed power?


Hey Matt, are you a big fan of fixed power scopes? I only ask because I saw your comment and I've been looking at the a lot again lately. Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Mattuk

ebbs said:


> Hey Matt, are you a big fan of fixed power scopes? I only ask because I saw your comment and I've been looking at the a lot again lately. Do you have a favorite?


Yes ebbs I've never had anything else and will not. On my .243 is a Lisenfeld 8x56 spezial and I had the same on my .22-250 as well, it was $350 10 years ago and its seen a lot of deer and foxes!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*ebbs----I have 3 weavers stright 6 power in the T series and a sightron at 12 power all have dot and fine crosshairs-reticle's---I think there great scopes_____SB*


----------

